# Happy Mothers Day !!!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To all you Mommy's out their :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, CC.  You're so sweet!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

CC......Suck up


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)




----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)




----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Happy Mothers Day to all the mothers and mothers to be!

Mom had the best mothers day in a long time. For a year now, there was a feud between my middle uncle and the rest of my family (my mother with my other 2 uncles) since my grandmother passed away, whole money issue thing, complicated and won't get into the nasties. All ties between us got cut off, he even forbided us from seeing his kids (currently 10 and 7, son and daughter). 

Well, hes been going through some marriage issues and what with it being mothers day, it dawned on him how wrong and pig headed he was. Next thing we know, he calls us up to appologize and for some guidance (mom being the family expert on couple issues) then we all had a nice last minute bbq at his new place. 

What more could my mother ask for. She being the head of the family now gets reunited with her lost part of her family. We may now have to try to accomidate 4 more people on our annual family cruise


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)




----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

My mom enjoyed a nice mediterranean meal, complete with Halvah.. ooh, halvah, where have you been all my life?


----------

